
Yes, Python Is Slow, and I Don’t Care - rajathagasthya
https://hackernoon.com/yes-python-is-slow-and-i-dont-care-13763980b5a1
======
creeble
I'm more interested in what parts of Python are 'accidentally slow' or
'accidentally huge' that Python noobs fall into.

I remember when I was first learning Perl many years ago, and discovered that
certain varieties of looping on an array (most, in fact) actually created a
second copy of the array at the start of the loop. This was memory-
catastrophic for certain things I was attempting to do, and was easily
avoided, but I didn't know it was happening until a Perl monk explained it.

What are some similar pitfalls in Python?

------
blacksqr
As someone who enjoys using Tcl, I find it amusing that Tcl enthusiasts have
been making this exact same argument for decades [1], and have been viciously
mocked for it.

I suppose now that a Python enthusiast is making it, it will be applauded as
self-evidently true and profoundly wise.

[1]
[https://www.tcl.tk/doc/scripting.html](https://www.tcl.tk/doc/scripting.html)

